
Michael Moore was right about a Donald Trump victory, and now he has a plan - jomido
http://globalnews.ca/news/3057433/michael-moore-was-right-about-a-donald-trump-victory-and-now-he-has-a-plan/
======
squozzer
Well remember that Michael Moore is no angel. During an interview with
Anderson Cooper about Sicko, Moore mocked Sanjay Gupta with an Apu-like
accent.

